# a few questions on A6 Avants



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Sorry guys this is probably common knowledge around here.
Did the A6 Avant ever come in Manual trans, and was the 1,8T ever offered in the A6 Avant? My wife and are are looking at buying either a A4 Avant or an A6 Avant, but we both really prefer a manual trans.
Thanks guys.
If you know of any Avants for sale, please by all means point me in that direction.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (G60 Carat)*

I know you can find a 6-speed manual with the 2.7T sport model. But no 1.8T was ever offered in the A6. I looked at both before I got mine, the 1.8T in the A4 was not bad, all the B5 guys like them for moding them, but it is noticeably noisier and quite a bit smaller. Since I have two kids, ski, kayak, camp.... I went with the larger A6. We were moving up from an Outback, and the A4 Avant is actually smaller then the Outback. 


_Modified by Snowhere at 5:45 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (Snowhere)*

So I'm pretty much lookign at a 30v 2.8l V6 with a Auto? And the Auto is 5 speed tiptronic right?
Yeah we too need a bigger car, we have a 2 year old and a newborn. We are looking at the 4/6 Avants and Subaru Foresters. My heart really wants an Audi though.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (G60 Carat)*

The Forester has less cargo space then the outback! That and the Subaru's awd is actually a 80/20 split and is a reactive system like most SUVs. After my wife spun it out on I70 with my then baby son onboard, I went and played around with it. I found that even with snow tires on, I could get the back end to want to swap ends with the front. In the 7 years we had it, I had a couple of spin outs, and a few near misses. Back when I had a 90 series Q, I could never get it to lose control, even giving it gas in corners in the snow. The Audi quattro powers all four wheels more evenly and is a progressive system. Hands down it is a better system. 
If you really want the manual, just find the 2.7T with the six speed and you will be golden. I figure if my tip dies, I will look for a six speed to swap in. I do not know if it will work, but plan on looking into it before I really need it.


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (Snowhere)*

The allroad came with the 6spd manual & the 2.7T.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_But no 1.8T was ever offered in the A6. 

In North America, that is. My brother has an A6 1.8T


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (PerL)*

all good points, I guess I could live with an Automatic, since the size of the car is more important to me at this point.
Now what other features does an A6 Avant offer over the A4 Avant, besides being bigger?

One more huge favour for an Avant owner out there.
There are no local C5 Avants for me to look at it, can/would anybody be willing to quickly measure the rear cargo area width and depth for me? Please?? (just normal with seats up, I have 2 kids and I'm curious if our big double stroller will fit.)

_Modified by G60 Carat at 2:37 PM 4-3-2008_


_Modified by G60 Carat at 2:38 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (G60 Carat)*

It's about 44" x 44" at the bottom, and 36" x 44" at the top of the rear seats. Actually, the width at the top of the rear seats is more like 50"+ as you are beyond the wheel humps.
Not sure if the features are the same or not, I would expect them to be similar. All the A6 engine options are more powerful and quieter then the A4. More power I mean in total HP, but slower as in heavier car. The 2.8 in the A4 was rated 190hp, and rated 200hp in the A6. Not sure the numbers on the 2.7T and the 4.2, but obvious higher.


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: a few questions on A6 Avants (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_
Now what other features does an A6 Avant offer over the A4 Avant, besides being bigger?
There are no local C5 Avants for me to look at it, can/would anybody be willing to quickly measure the rear cargo area width and depth for me? Please?? (just normal with seats up, I have 2 kids and I'm curious if our big double stroller will fit.)



A4 won't fit a double, it has the 2nd smallest cargo area. Only B7/C6 are smaller.
Here's a link to show cargo capacity (sorry, no dimensions, just volume)
http://avants.com/avants/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=198
Biggest avant is actually the oldest (& best in the snow since it has dual locking diffs). A 5000 tqa type 44 can be hard to find, but should be cheap.
The next biggest is the allroad or C5 A6. 
I'm in a similar situation as you, 2 kids & wanting another wagon.
Being thinking of selling the 5ktqa for an allroad to gain the clearance in snow living way up in northern BC.
Looked @ the A4, but damn it's tiny







.
allroad is still pricey.
Best bet is a C5 A6, you can import a '95 or '98 from US but '96 & '97 are banned







.



_Modified by - GT style - at 4:37 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok apparently, 1995 and 1998 A6 Avant Quattro's are ok to import into Canada, but 1996 and 1997 A6 Avants are not, and it makes no mention of the 1999, except on the bottome of the page is says all othes are admissable.
Also it says 1998-2001 A4 Avants and Avant Quattro's are not admissable.....well then, that makes it a tad harder!?


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Yep, B5 _aren't_ allowed in, but there are 1's that sneak in







.
B6 can come in no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As for C4, only '95 or '98 can come in (but we did get C4, so you can find some kicking around also).
Any C5 can come in, also allroads can come in (huge price difference in US compared to our over priced market







). That's why I hope to head south to get mine










_Modified by - GT style - at 8:00 AM 4-5-2008_


----------

